# Tourney CSM



## DeathToTheEmp (Jul 19, 2011)

Signed uP just for this. Tourney. Common sight. Army list. Feedback would be nice.

HQ:

Daemon prince
Wings, Warptime

(specifically as a fast moving support)

Daemon Prince
Tzeentch, Wings, Warptime & WoC

Elites

Chosen
AC, Power weapon, 4 meltaguns, rhino, mark(slaanesh)
(specified as terrain hugging tank hunters. Slaanesh mark there in case caught in assault... Time tested tactic. Works in conjunction with powet sword)

Dreadnought
Multimelta, extra armour, flamer
(solo tank hunter, you'll probably bash me for inclusion)

Troops
(for troops, anything worth taking is worth taking twice)

Reg CSM
AC, power weapon, plasma gun x2, mark of slaanesh.
(hunting unit. Specifically just to harass anything coming close to objectives. Slaanesh, again, helps w/ PW.)

(( x2 ))

Noise marines x10
AC, power weapon, doom siren, all sonic blastersqnd one blast master. 

(( x2))

All troops have rhinos with TL bolter. Transport fast is only reason for inclusion. Possible suicide wall to block objectives.

No Fast Attack. Waste.

Heavy Support

Oblit Cult x3
N/A
( Deep striking intervention units. Also tank hunting.)

Daemons

Greater Daemon
(F if you disagree. Incredibly handy when things go wrong on a flank.)

Lesser Daemons x5
(Handy to take fire, provide 4+ cover save from weapons. Also ties up enemy units FOREVER.)

This is a sample list. Bash or suggest.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks fine to me. The dread isn't a bad addition, but he could use a friend. I think 2 dreads, with flamers only (so they don't kill each other), work nicely when running up the board. They're threatening enough to throw your opponent off, but not as easy to kill as a single dread. Probably a better addition than the greater daemon. If you're only going to use 1, then just be sure it's not too close to your own vehicles, in case it goes nuts.

The regular CSMs w/MoS and PW champion aren't nearly as effective as Plague Marines w/PF champion, or Berserkers w/PW champion. If you're going to use regular CSMs, then give them a heavy weapon and use them for sitting on objectives.

Otherwise everything looks fine. Good luck!


----------

